# DDR-RAM Frage



## xppx (16. Oktober 2004)

*DDR-RAM/DIMM Frage*

Hallo ich möchte mir einen zusätzlichen RAM Speicher kaufen aber ich weiß nicht weiter. Da die Speicher ja immer noch PC2100 333MHZ und so da stehen haben.

Also ich brauche einen DDR-RAM für meinen rechner 512MB

Meine PC Daten 
2,4GHz
256MB RAM
DVD-Brenner 
80GB
Geforce 4Mx

Also mein jetztiger Ram hat Folgende Daten
256 MB DDR DIMM 184Ping PC2100 333 MHz

Der den ich mir holen würde dies
512 MB DDR-RAM 184-polig PC2700 333 MHz


Kann ich mir den 512'er kaufen obwohl da nicht 2100 steht sondern 2700
Was ist nun wichtig wenn ich mir einen Kaufe?


----------



## Kyoko (16. Oktober 2004)

un, das kannst du rausfinden in dem du in deinem Motherboardhanbuch nachsihst. Aber eigentlich dürfte das kein Problem sein, im zweifel frag den Elektrofachhändler.


----------



## xppx (16. Oktober 2004)

OK aber machbar ist es doch oder


----------



## Kyoko (16. Oktober 2004)

meinst du mit machbar? Naja, es gibt die möglichkeit dass wenn das BIOS sie nicht unterstützt, dass du einen Treiber Installieren kannst, durch den sie wenigstens unter Windows laufen. Das hab ich mak für nen Freund gemacht.


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Abwärtskompatibel sollte schon sein, spricvh der Speicher läuft im Zweifelsfall langsamer. ein PC 2700 Modul ist ein "333 MHz" Modul, echte 166 MHz, aber dein PC 2100 Modul hat nur "266" MHz, echte 133 MHz. von daher würde der 2700er im parallelbetrieb entweder garnicht laufen oder gebremst werden. Du musst im HAndbuch zum Mainboard nachschlagen, ob ein 33 MHz DDR-Modul unterstützt wird. Auch auschlaggebend sind die Timings, also CL usw. mit den Angaben z.B. 3-3-3-7. Die müssen auch gleich sein bei den eingesetzten Modulen, am besten Speichermodule mit gleicher Größe vom gleichen Hersteller!


MfG Radhad


----------



## alois (18. Oktober 2004)

> Was bedeuten die Zahlen in PC100, PC133, PC1600, PC2100, PC2700 und PC3200?
> 
> 
> Für die Qualifizierung als PC100, PC133 usw. muss ein Speichermodul Industriestandards für die Verwendung in einem bestimmten Systemtyp erfüllen. (Weitergehende Informationen finden Sie unter The difficulties meeting the PC100 and PC133 specifications = Die Schwierigkeiten bei der Erfüllung der Spezifikationen PC100 und PC133.)
> ...



Quelle: http://support.packardbell.com/de/memoryconfigurator/faq.php


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

So ne Übersicht ist echt praktisch, danke alois!


MfG Radhad


----------

